# De-tune 2012 Rossignol Jibsaw?



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Jibsaw has a mild form of magne traction on it... so you can detune it a bit and still retain some edge hold... not sure if its factory detuned... but you could pay to have a 3 degree base bevel put on there to be sure...


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

zk0ot said:


> Jibsaw has a mild form of magne traction on it... so you can detune it a bit and still retain some edge hold... not sure if its factory detuned... but you could pay to have a 3 degree base bevel put on there to be sure...


Is 3 degrees the standard for keeping it rail safe while still being able to keep an edge on the mountain? THanks for your help.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

kdirt said:


> Is 3 degrees the standard for keeping it rail safe while still being able to keep an edge on the mountain? THanks for your help.


Kdirt you can't have both bro, that's why a lot of people have a lot of boards. you cant detune a board for the park and expect it to hold an all mountain tight edge. you worry way too much. The board is built for CATCH FREE rails right out the package. I've jibbed the hell out this board and I don't even think about catching an edge, you'd have to do a lot to catch an edge its not easy. you can just let this thing butter all natural


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

kdirt said:


> Is 3 degrees the standard for keeping it rail safe while still being able to keep an edge on the mountain? THanks for your help.


3 degrees is what i know to come on stock jib oriented boards. 
but theoretically with magnetraction you should be able to go more if you really wanted and keep edge hold.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

its getting past the fear. catching happens. even detuned boards can catch. From what you made it sound like you would have likely bit it either way. stay flat. your golden


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

stay flat. your golden[/QUOTE]

simple enough


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks guys... your both right, def just have to get over the fear.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

kdirt said:


> Thanks guys... your both right, def just have to get over the fear.


Dude your gonna eat shit :dizzy: and catch edges it's just part of the sport. You'll probably even get knocked out if your looking to go big...but the better you focus and don't get cocky the less this will happen..also know your body, if your body is tired let it rest don't go try new tricks...wait till your fresh...good luck

SLOW PROGRESSION IS THE BEST PROGRESSIONS- Take it easy and don't wory about others..most importantly always remember it's all about having fun not being cool ..enjoy the process


----------

